
Link between Vitamin D deficiency and more serious Covid-19 symptoms - elsewhen
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/05/03/time-take-seriously-link-vitamin-d-deficiency-serious-covid/
======
gridlockd
To maintain "low-risk" levels (> 30 ng/mL), you need to either have a lot of
sun exposure or supplement with 4000 IU daily, which is considered the "safe
upper limit".

Getting there takes a while though, so if you are at a lower level, you can
take a much larger dose for a few days - ask your doctor about that.

------
viggity
This leads me to several points:

1\. What if AUS and NZ are doing fairly well because their population just
megadosed on vitamin D as they just had their summer. 2\. The same could be
said for sunny california, but to a lesser extent 2\. What if this is the
reason why African Americans are particularly hard hit. Americans are
typically Vitamin D deficient. Blacks, especially so. 3\. What if closing the
beaches is will make this worse, not better.

------
null4bl3
This makes me think of the vitamin d deficiency caused by air pollution, which
has also been mentioned as a factor for speculations of high mortality rates
with covid 19

